# Types of items turned most



## whatwoodido (Aug 30, 2004)

What type of item do you turn most?


----------



## Scott (Aug 30, 2004)

For me, it's pens.  But this question is not that clear-cut.  If you mean "as far as number of items, what do you turn most?" then it is definitely pens.  I probably turn ten pens for every bowl I turn.  But if you were to ask "as far as amount of time spent turning, what do you turn most?" well, it's still pens, but by a much closer margin!  My second choice would be bowls - closed form.

Scott.


----------



## C_Ludwigsen (Sep 2, 2004)

If I were to go by Scott's point above - "As far as amount of time spent turning, what do you turn most?", then I still turn bowls more than pens, but the pen turning is gaining ground and will surpass the bowls if I don't keep a balance.  While I love turning pens, I don't want it to overtake all my shop time and prevent me from turning other items.


----------



## jwoodwright (Sep 12, 2004)

Pens, then Mushrooms, then Perfume Pens and Key Chains and other turnings...


----------



## Gregory Huey (Jan 6, 2005)

Pens #1 then probaly open face bowls #2 then Mini bird houses.etc,etc,etc.


----------



## btboone (Jan 7, 2005)

Rings, and lots of them.  I've been slammed since the first of December.  We had a great year.


----------



## woodpens (Jan 7, 2005)

btboone,
Your rings are beautiful! Your post got me curious, so I checked out your website. These rings look very nice and unique!


----------



## btboone (Jan 7, 2005)

Thanks Jim! )  I'm not sure why, but things are really hopping lately.  I'm getting pretty good placement on the search engines, and that must be a big help.  I think there's also a lot of word of mouth sales coming from the Christmas rush.  I've had a couple 5 digit weeks!  For me, that's darn busy.

I did a lot of pens for Christmas gifts, and they were a big hit!


----------



## jkirkb94 (Jan 7, 2005)

I've only turned pens except for about 3 wine stoppers.  Plan to do more of both.  Mainly pens.[]Kirk[8D]


----------



## vick (Jan 7, 2005)

MOstly pens I have turned a couple bowls and about a dozen bottle stoppers.  If I ever get good enough I would love to turn a chess set.  I think I am a ways away from that.


----------



## Woodbutcher68 (Jan 10, 2005)

I've done about 60 pens, 30 bottlestoppers, and 15 keyrings. Haven't done a bowl yet!


----------



## wpenm (Jan 10, 2005)

I started out turning porch posts and balusters for several restoration jobs I did. Then I seen some turned boxes and had to try that. Then the pens....the pens! Now I'm hooked on turning pens.


----------



## paleydp (Jan 10, 2005)

Bought the lathe to turn pens, so that's mostly what I've done. Also done keychain pens, tool pens, fan pulls, and just recently started with bowls.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jan 11, 2005)

Mainly duck and other game calls. In numbers, pens are catching up quickly because they take so little time. But I will divide my time between calls, pens and other small projects. Calls are usually made with 'found' wood and have a nominal material cost and sell in the $30.00 to $100.00 range. I expect the pens to have a $5.00 to $10.00 material cost each and sell in the $10.00 to $30.00 range. I might be able to do well with pens though because of higher volume and wider market attractions. I'm still trying to master bowls but so far they have won every round.


----------



## bagar (Jan 24, 2005)

I have only been turning since November. Many, many pen sets for Christmas gifts along with a few sales to friends. Want to turn small boxes and bottle stoppers, though.
This is a great location to spend time looking at others creativity!


----------



## Gary (Jan 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bagar_
> <br />I have only been turning since November. Many, many pen sets for Christmas gifts along with a few sales to friends. Want to turn small boxes and bottle stoppers, though.
> This is a great location to spend time looking at others creativity!



Check out the bottle stoppers group in Yahoo Groups. You can get the actual URL from YoYoSpin who is a member of this forum.


----------



## cigarman (Jan 24, 2005)

Try this for more on stopers
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/stopper/
I have made a few but these guys and gals are good.


----------



## opfoto (Jan 24, 2005)

Only just started pens...How do you turn a bowl on a tube anyway???[]


----------



## John Carr (Feb 4, 2005)

Lately (well, the last quarter of 2004) I turned a lot of birdhouse ornaments. Now I'm getting back into "bowl mode".


----------



## Tropical (Feb 6, 2005)

Pens only.  I bought fittings for bottle stoppers, atomizer and tool kit but haven't got the nerve (and time) to try them out yet.


----------

